# Bell says it cannot disable data on iphone?



## janhuggies (Feb 8, 2005)

WTF? Bell says the iphone will not work on their network if they disable data. This means I either buy out my contract and switch my son's iphone to rogers/fido (who I know can do this block), figure out how to block data use over the bell network on the phone, or look forward to "accidental" data charges.

Anyone have any specific experience with a Bell iphone in this regard? Advice?

Thanks.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want a permanent fix, change the apn.

Enable airplane mode, enable wifi, join a wifi spot, go to safari, type in: http://www.unlockit.co.nz

Or you can jailbreak it and then turn off 3G/Edge and change your APN there as well.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

That's a crock of s**t. And there are two parts to the crock. First, I have an old iPhone on Rogers with the data blocked by Rogers and it works just fine. The phone won't stop working on the voice network if data is blocked.

Second, I have two smartphones - an HTC Touch Pro & some kind of LG, both on the Bell network, and both with data blocked by Bell. Originally I was told by about 3 different sales people that they could easily block data if I wanted, but once I actually signed up the customer service people told me that it wasn't possible. This led me to call the support number & tell them to cancel my contracts. They blocked browser access and told me it was a total data block (I don't know the technical details) so I didn't cancel, but soon found out that the HTC was still accessing data on the network. I called back a second time & the tech told me that they are not allowed to block data, but since the original support rep blocked my browser access he would go ahead and apply the full data block (I think he said there were three different things that had to be done to fully block data). That was a year ago, and I haven't had any problems at all. They clearly discourage and even lie about data blocking at Bell. Sounds like more of the same in your case.


----------



## leviam (Feb 14, 2010)

I do have some experiences with bell - I posted it here: comments on technology


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

RicktheChemist said:


> Anyone that believes anything that a Bell representative says has serious issues...
> 
> I would seriously have to be paid to use any Bell product...
> 
> ...


I'm almost certain at least half of the Canadian population goes to small claims court with Bell eventually, it's like a rite of passage.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

They tried this same thing with my Mom with her Blackberry. She told me what they said to her on the phone (that the Blackberry would almost certainly not work without data on their network). I said "no way" and we went into a Bell store. I talked to a helpful guy there who got things straightened out. Even he admitted that he had heard that Bell was trying that routine with people. LOL. Nice work Bell. 

n&e, m&c


----------



## Stojko (Feb 8, 2010)

Bell - always being honest and not at all deceiving to their customers.


----------



## Peter.Gogolak (Feb 20, 2010)

janhuggies said:


> WTF? Bell says the iphone will not work on their network if they disable data. This means I either buy out my contract and switch my son's iphone to rogers/fido (who I know can do this block), figure out how to block data use over the bell network on the phone, or look forward to "accidental" data charges.
> 
> Anyone have any specific experience with a Bell iphone in this regard? Advice?
> 
> Thanks.


Reason behind is that Bell network is an HSPA (3G) and NOT GSM or EDGE. So by turning data off you are turning off the 3G access and instead want to use GSM or EDGE access and therefore you can not access any Bell network.

For Rogers iPhone, you can turn 3G off since they have a GSM and EDGE network that you can fall back on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

One thing to remember is that most of the time when you 'think' you are speaking with a representative from Bell, you aren't. You're speaking to someone that is working for an independent reseller. It is one of the worst things that Bell ever did, but my guess is that was a way to get around dealing with a union that became increasingly difficult to deal with. Bell has subcontracted out a huge amount of their support staff. 

Now I am seeing the commercials that are running as part of the Olympics, so I am beginning to wonder whether Bell has seen the error of their ways and is attempting to bring things back in house. However even if they are, there are bound to be existing contracts out with some of these outsourced staff. 

Rogers does the same thing. Most of the Rogers branded retail stores are actually franchises. Nothing different than going to McDonalds, Wendy's, etc. but the difference is that at those stores, you eat what you buy right away, you're not dealing with a service that is going to go on for months/years.

So ask the person you're dealing with if they actually work for Bell or are a subcontracted employee and if they aren't with Bell, ask to speak with someone who does.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

